# DIY Sabiki unhooker. Maybe a cottage industry?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Everybody needs a bait de-hooker. I've lost or misplaced several but now I have a half dozen on my son's boat and my boat. This is an easy DIY project.
Here is how to make 1 or a thousand.

Un-hooker and raw materials plus my dog's butt.

Let's start out by making a jig to bend the wires. I use a 6D nail and a small box nail in a 10" length of 1X2. (Oak is best for longivity.)
Cut the nail to 1-1/4".

Chuck the nail up in your drill leaving about 3/4" outside the chuck but not enough to go completely through your 1X2. 



You will have to drive the small nail in with a hammer because the nail head is essential.

Now bend a few or a bunch.

I use 5/8" dowel for the handle. Cut dowel into 4-5" lengths. 
I drill a tiny hole for the wire with my Dremel Tool.
epoxy wire in the dowel.
Paint the dowel whatever color you want. (I had pink handy)

Note: The small nail is approximately 5/8" from the larger nail. This is not a critical dimension.
The wire is .051" pre-straightened stainless.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If you need .051" stainless wire---*

I have a bunch. You could probably use #24 leader wire but good luck finding it.

The wire I have is in 10" lengths. One piece is exactly right to make 2 de-hookers.

This wire is extremely stiff. You could bend these de-hookers without the forming jig but the jig works to make them uniform.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

CaptKen - this doesn't look like rebar tie wire, so what is it - so I can ask for the right stuff the 1st time. Thanks much - good tip!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*This is torsion straightened stainless steel*

It is .051" in diameter. Tough to bend without the little bending jig I showed. I specified oak rather than pine because pine won't last long. Most of my bending jigs are made out of aluminum with tension pins in place of nails.

Design the jig right and learn to use it and you can make exact duplicate wire forms for spinner and buzz baits. I make wire forms for my jigging spoon molds too.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Would lowes or Home Depot have this type of wire you are referring to


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lowes or home Depot? Not likely.*

I bought a bunch of this stuf when I was making Spinner baits, buzz baits, jigs and jigging lures. I still have some. I can send you some if you't like. I bought this wire from Mustang Wire in Mustang, OK.


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if you could use some old bicycle spokes. Find an old bike wheel and you'd have enough wire to do several.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Rather-B-Fishing said:


> I wonder if you could use some old bicycle spokes. Find an old bike wheel and you'd have enough wire to do several.


BINGO! Great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*yep, spokes work but--*

You might have to heat them to bend them. After you heat them, they often rust.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mike the bike spokes.*

I never have and never remember to. I'll bet they are at least 70 thousandths.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Welding supply place. TIG wire in SS.


----------

